# A planted goldfish tank



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

Who says you can’t have a nice planted Goldfish tank?

I upgraded my wifes goldfish from a 10g to a 56g cube a while back. I’ve been adding plants as I pull stuff that that’s not working or overgrown in my high light tank . This tank is super low maintenance. 50% WC monthly and that’s it (Usually don’t even need to wipe down the glass until then).

I’ve been focusing on my high-light tank. Didn’t notice how well this one was coming along until recently. I really never expected any of the plants to make it.

Info:
Play sand w/root tabs
Light – T8, but it gets some sunlight also.
plants:
Various Anubis sp.
Amazon Sword
Aponogeton ulvaceus
Aponogeton crispus
Cryptocoryne walkeri
Cabomba caroliniana
Hygrophyla polysperma "ceylon"
animals:
2 comet goldfish
Blue crayfish
3 apple snails and 30-40 babies

The tank is in a corner between 2 windows and gets a sliver of direct sunlight for a few hours in the top left corner and then again later in the day on the bottom right. The cabomba and hygro don’t get any direct light but they do fine. They grow slow but that’s a plus IMO…I pulled them from my other tank because they were getting unmanageable.

The fish and snails have never caused any problems with the plants. The crayfish loves to climb to the top of the aponogeton and climbs around in the leaves near the surface. They get pretty shredded but it grows so fast, I just pick out the stems that start looking bad and it still always looks full. Occasionally an Anubis will get uprooted but no damage is done. 



sry - not the best pic...


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like it. It is beautiful!


----------



## Bigga514 (Nov 2, 2011)

Prettey decent for a "plant scraps tank" my fliter eats most of my Cabomba in my 50, hopefully it will sort it self out as i just moved it to my 15gal


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

Bigga514 said:


> Prettey decent for a "plant scraps tank" my fliter eats most of my Cabomba in my 50, hopefully it will sort it self out as i just moved it to my 15gal


I think a sponge on the filter intake is almost a requirement for a planted tank.


----------



## Gold Finger (Oct 13, 2011)

Am working on a planted goldfish myself and am hoping to keep the nitrates down without water changes. Do you think the plants are consuming any nitrate, or just ammonia? If so, which ones do you think are most responsible? Oh, and how heavily do you think I'll have to plant if I have two fish in a 70gal?


----------



## GR1KTR (Nov 8, 2011)

Hrey Gold Finger would leave to see a close up of the blue crayfish as well!!

Very nice goldfish tank!


----------



## Gold Finger (Oct 13, 2011)

GR1KTR said:


> Hrey Gold Finger would leave to see a close up of the blue crayfish as well!!
> 
> Very nice goldfish tank!


Umm.. That's ThinkTank's tank, not mine.


----------

